# Traynor YGM 2



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I am being offered an early 70's Traynor YGM2 as a partial trade.

Any comments or advice on this amp?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had one for a number of years. Very nice amp. No reverb on these, which is what makes them different from YGM1 and YGM3 models. 

Mine cranked it out like an 18 watt Marshall. Once I got to 7 on the volume knob, it was classic rock all the way. Great little amp that took pedals really well and was easy to move around. If the price is right, I'd go for it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that @traynor_garnet , @Granny Gremlin and @PTWamps will chime and tell you everything to know about those amps! 
I don't know that particular model but the YBA-1 is a beast and I'm pretty sure other model from this era are too!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I have no experience with this one (I like amps with verb and prefer heads to combos).


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, basically a YGM without reverb and about 5 more watts. If you are thinking of taking this just to flip, be careful you don't end up holding it: a lot of guys "want reverb" and will wait for a YGM 1 or 3. You won't get as much for it as the other models, even though it is rarer. It was slightly cheaper new because it lacked reverb but given its short run, it seems most people paid a bit extra for the reverb model.

TG


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Yep, basically a YGM without reverb and about 5 more watts. If you are thinking of taking this just to flip, be careful you don't end up holding it: a lot of guys "want reverb" and will wait for a YGM 1 or 3. You won't get as much for it as the other models, even though it it rarer. It was slightly cheaper new because it lacked reverb but given its short run, it seems most people paid a bit extra for the reverb model.
> 
> TG


That's solid advice. I don't think this is a money-maker, unless the value you're "paying" for it is very low.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I had one and sold it because I wanted reverb.

Now I have one with reverb and the reverb is way too heavy-handed. It is turned down to 1 or 2.

Also, I think the tremolo was more expressive on the YGM-2. Anyone know about that? I think there is a different implementation there...

The YGM-3 suits me better all the same. So I am happy.

Both my son and I used the YGM-2 for jazz and loved it for that. No reverb and decent headroom. Nicest tremolo ever.

These amps are popular for DIFFERENT reasons. Think carefully. You'll get good input here, but you have to know what YOU want it for.

BTW, makes a great little bass amp for practice or jammin.

The old Marsland speakers are awful, so think about that too.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not saying that they aren't cool or don't offering something different, but they are harder to flip. 

TG


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's the going rate for these? I've been looking for a YGM 3 because of the reverb, but if I can save a few $$ on a YGM 2 maybe I should expand my search a bit.


----------

